# Long Overdue - A Birthday Bash Pen



## Sylvanite (Dec 19, 2014)

In the last Birthday Bash, I was fortunate to win a fantastic sterling silver IAP 10th Anniversary pen kit custom made by Mike Redburn (see http://www.penturners.org/forum/f226/official-my-bash-stuff-thread-119790/index2.html#post1650860).  Well, I finally got around to making a pen out of it.  I used a piece of two-tone amboyna burl I had laying around to produce this:







I hope you like it,
Eric


----------



## mark james (Dec 19, 2014)

All elements are great!  Wonderful collaboration!


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 19, 2014)

Stunning Pen, Great choice of wood to go with hardware.


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 19, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice job.  I love that centerband.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 20, 2014)

Now that's a *High-End* Kit!!!
:biggrin:
Gorgeous pen.


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 20, 2014)

Fantastic as always Eric (and Mike)... You should have saved it for the upcoming bash!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 20, 2014)

Beautiful! I've had mine laying on my desk every since I got it. I still don't know what material I want to use on it! I keep changing my mind.


----------



## woodyoureally (Dec 20, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2014)

A great addition to the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratulations on making the front page, Great choice of wood.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 22, 2014)

jeff said:


> A great addition to the front page! :biggrin:



and Well Deserved!  That is one beautiful pen!   Congrats on the front page!


----------



## thebillofwrites (Dec 22, 2014)

Very Impressive !!!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunning!!!! Well deserved front page, congrats!


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 22, 2014)

Congrats Eric!


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 22, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Congratulations on making the front page, Great choice of wood.


Mike,

Congratulations should go to you.  The real artistry was in the creation of the silver kit.  I just slapped a piece of wood on it.  Thanks again for the prize - and now I have another pen that I won't sell, lol.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 22, 2014)

If you'd like to see how this pen photo was taken, have a look at http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/pen-photography-putting-concept-into-practice-128555/.


----------



## Leviblue (Dec 22, 2014)

Great job Eric!  Very nice.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 22, 2014)

Congrats on the cover, as I said before it's Stunning.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 27, 2014)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## weswrestle10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Amazing pen!


----------

